# Broadband speed



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Id this good or bad?


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Upload is fairly normal but the download is poo. Of course the speed is affeced by how far from the exchange you are. Im on AOL and its supposed to be 8mg but i never get over 6mg


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Like everything it depends. 8 MB broadband does not feel significantly quicker than 2 MB broadband to me when I'm browsing the web.

It does make a difference if you download alot.


----------



## Blueworm (Feb 7, 2007)

That's mine.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm not sure what spped i am meant to be on as i get it free from Orange as part of my phone contract.

Just my tinterweb has seemed to be running slow the past few days.

Anything else i should check/test?


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes you're right Neil, i noticed a big difference when i went from 2mb to 8mb when loading flash content etc and the old torrents


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is mine



I only have 2.2 Mbps Broadband


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

i live in the middle of nowhere.. nearly 4km from the exchange.. here are my results.. not to great as i am currently downling at over 200K second as well 


just looked at the router and this is what the router reports though.. not bad considering the max my line is ment to support is 2mb !!
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1,070 / 5,777


----------



## Dj_Sim (Jun 7, 2007)

**** old BT


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Virgin 20meg............until they cap me for a bit of D/L


----------



## misterb (Dec 21, 2007)

well here is mine


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Virgin Media 20meg


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

miffer said:


> Virgin 20meg............until they cap me for a bit of D/L


Ok so why's yours not 20mb? With Virgn its supposed to be full speed as its through fibre optic cable, unless it slows slightly depending on network congestion? Very impressive speed though mate!


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

matt said:


> Ok so why's yours not 20mb? With Virgn its supposed to be full speed as its through fibre optic cable, unless it slows slightly depending on network congestion? Very impressive speed though mate!


As you said mate it must be some congestion, plus 20meg is theoretical maximum so you will never hit it I suppose and I have also got 2 PC's browsing the web on this connection so that takes away a little bit.

When its not capped though the download speed it superb to be honest.


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

7Km line (i was told) so right on the edge of ADSL 1 Technology, my GFs house truely in the middle of nowhere!

Even got the loop wire removed from the master socket !!!

Hmm maybe i should get a few more and bond them  if only ££££


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I wouldn't pay too much attention to speedtest. That is the speed that you are getting to THEIR servers not always an indication of how fast your actual speed is (as I expect this is also what is affecting the 20meg Virgin users?). The Gadget Show where pushing their own speedtest server a few months back and it was barely able to sustain about 6 meg before it bottomed out! On the back of that they where encouraging people to complain to their ISPs 
This is mine:

I get 15.5 Meg consistently when using newsgroup downloads and am connected to the exchange at that speed too. I just dont think their servers are up to the higher speed connections yet


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Chris_R said:


> I wouldn't pay too much attention to speedtest. That is the speed that you are getting to THEIR servers not always an indication of how fast your actual speed is (as I expect this is also what is affecting the 20meg Virgin users?). The Gadget Show where pushing their own speedtest server a few months back and it was barely able to sustain about 6 meg before it bottomed out! On the back of that they where encouraging people to complain to their ISPs
> This is mine:
> 
> I get 15.5 Meg consistently when using newsgroup downloads and am connected to the exchange at that speed too. I just dont think their servers are up to the higher speed connections yet


I think you are very right Chris, as I get a good solid (until capped) 18meg on the newsgroups, so over 4meg better than the dedicated speed test!!!!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

miffer said:


> I think you are very right Chris, as I get a good solid (until capped) 18meg on the newsgroups, so over 4meg better than the dedicated speed test!!!!


Do you get capping on Virgin then too? How bad is it? I have yet to get any grief from Sky BB.


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Chris_R said:


> Do you get capping on Virgin then too? How bad is it? I have yet to get any grief from Sky BB.


Virgin have pi$$ed off a lot of the 20meg users.

I think the d/l limit is 3/3.5gig then they drop your speed by 75% to 5meg for one hour, then its back up to 20meg again.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

miffer said:


> Virgin have pi$ off a lot of the 20meg users.
> 
> I think the d/l limit is 3/3.5gig then they drop your speed by 75% to 5meg for one hour, then its back up to 20meg again.


Well that completely misses the point of faster connections then. I have been out of the "game" for a while (used to be the local "Broadband Champion for Tele2 years ago LOL) as I no longer bother looking elsewhere for broadband but it would seem very much that the headline speed figure is order of the day coupled with hiding the true stuff in the small print of the AUP


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Heres mine. Im on Virgin Broadband XL package


mike


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Chris_R said:


> Well that completely misses the point of faster connections then. I have been out of the "game" for a while (used to be the local "Broadband Champion for Tele2 years ago LOL) as I no longer bother looking elsewhere for broadband but it would seem very much that the headline speed figure is order of the day coupled with hiding the true stuff in the small print of the AUP


Very true Chris.

I just wish Virgin would not have come into the picture, as my connection was with Telewest who were absolutely great and never capped.

To be honest I would not be bothered if they capped me down to 10meg, but to knock 15meg off is just wrong.

There are ways around it though as they do not cap your during off peak hours so I can remotely log onto my pc from work and set any big downloads off, so not to bad for me. :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mine is supposed to be 10 meg - its better hardwired but wireless is :


----------



## markie (Apr 23, 2006)

This is o2 8mb and its much better than i was getting with crappy bt


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

That's with 8mb BT, not too shabby really


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I'm with O2


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

From work out of interest (not broadband)....aren't those figures the wrong way round i.e. down should be quicker than up!!!!!????


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

On my 3G connection


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

CJA Valeting said:


> :lol:


Reminds me on one that i got a few years back when i was on a 1/2 meg line :doublesho


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Me at work 



Me at home (over the wireless if that can make a difference ?)


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Work upgraded their broadband this morning...I didn't realise by how much !
Like I say, take those results with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Some of the Janet users can post up tremendous speeds, especially if your somewhere like Imperial College at the start of the day.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

This is mine,abit crap mainly due I think to that ****** with the beard who is probably spending my monthly money on flying to Uranus in a balloon.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Mine is around 60 DL and 37 UP.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I've used speedtest.net before but its very inaccurate.

I can regularly get 1.53Mb downloads (not sure about ups). Bulldog can be very good and never cap. Know of people that have done 65Gb in a day and over 400Gb in a month and not heard a peep from them.


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

Virgin XL, XL customers are getting upgraded to 40MB soon too


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Mine with F2S, and I'd like to say what an awesome ISP they are!!! :thumb:


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Also not exactly wonderful - again with the beardy one, interesting that the line is only a 2mb connection regiestering 2.1, upload speed is erm........pants!lol


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

treaclesponge said:


> Mine with F2S, and I'd like to say what an awesome ISP they are!!! :thumb:


I've just canceled with them today. I pay for a 50GB monthly download limit package yet I couldn't download anything from the Usenet between 7am and 1am.

Their Traffic shaping is very aggressive and they have recently started to block P2P & Binary Newsgroup access.

Shame as up until recently they've been spot on.


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Never had a problem. I have their 16meg unlimited package for the same money as I got the 8 meg version. Think I rang them once because they had an outage and I couldn't get online, I got £10 credit for the inconvenience... Cant say fairer than that when I only pay £12 a month.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

here is mine



Bt Broadband up to 8meg


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

VM 20MB


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

DPN said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 2.2 Mbps Broadband


I have just had my line/service upgraded today to 8 Mbps

The new router hasn't turned up yet so still runnning on the old one.

The line shows a speed of 7.6 Mbps

But after doing a test it appears that my old router is really slowing things down.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

DPN - you will find that the line needs to adapt to find the most stable speed for 8meg adsl, you might only get 5 for example, u will find poor speeds and inconsistant connections for about 10-15 days


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

DPN said:


> I have just had my line/service upgraded today to 8 Mbps
> 
> The new router hasn't turned up yet so still runnning on the old one.
> 
> ...


Your bRAS/IP profile probably hasn't caught up with the speed change just yet. Don't go and buy a new router just yet


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

here's mine and never really drops below this



Just hope 50 meg (coming next month) is as reliable :thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Here's mine, currently with AOL and thinking of changing, is this good or bad?

Also any recommendations of which ISP is the best for around £15 per month?_


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Paulo said:


> _Here's mine, currently with AOL and thinking of changing, is this good or bad?
> 
> Also any recommendations of which ISP is the best for around £15 per month?_


O2 or Be. O2 is slightly cheaper but has a longer contract I think.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

G220 said:


> Your bRAS/IP profile probably hasn't caught up with the speed change just yet. Don't go and buy a new router just yet


BT are sending me a new router free of charge as i now need wireless access for a laptap as well an a hard wire connection for my main computer.

It should have arrived today but it didn't


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Mine 

I'm quite happy with that as, until quite recently, I was unable to get over 2500 kb/s.

I hate BT too,  apart from constantly pestering me (and hoodwinking me) to go for higher packages, the service is good. I am just so angry about what I have to and the fact they tricked me into a contract.


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]

that's my connection at work. 10 meg both ways. soon to be 100 both ways.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

The above is with Virgin 2.2 mb. I keep getting things through inviting me to upgrade to 8 Meg with free calls (line rental still with BT) Has anyone had experience of this? Is the changeover/service as reliable?

Peter


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

This is mine, just moved and tested it for the first time, said we could get upto 2mb so not that shabby I suppose


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

DPN said:


> BT are sending me a new router free of charge as i now need wireless access for a laptap as well an a hard wire connection for my main computer.
> 
> It should have arrived today but it didn't


New hub installed :thumb:

New hub test



Old test


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

VM XL


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Thought i'd update mine now using an N1+ or somet like that router


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/399654768.png

There's mine through my new Virgin 10MB service - not too bad at all I think!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Best I can get in my area and its a 16meg connection lol!


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ouch!!


----------

